# Parnelli Jones Classic ASRL Race



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The feature race is for T-Jet SS cars with vintage Trans-Am bodies. The Henry Js and Fairgrounds are SS Johnny Lightning/Auto World and Dash cars with slip-on tires.
I believe that the Figure 8 track has an intersection, so racing on that should be interesting!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I painted this Henry J body for the race.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Update*

Recent snow storms have caused a parking problem so the race has been postponed.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Figure 8 Track*

Here is a picture of the figure 8 track.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Pictures*










Sportsman podium









Henry J podium









ASRL podium









Race results can be found here: HOCOC Slot Car Racing - Home


----------

